# Footballing Allegiance from Home



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Please declare yours- we can have a bit of banter on the board. Also, do any of you know which bars are great for watching games in, with a jovial crowd?

I'm an Evertonian.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello Miss Toffee

You do ask a lot of questions! 

I am a Fulham fan (yes, that makes me a cottager!) and am married to a Blackburn supporter.


If you have a hunt on the Time Out Dubai website, you will find a listing for sports bars. There are lots of bars/pubs that show the Premiership matches. Good venues include IV, Waxy's, Players Lounge, although there are decent places over most of the city - depends on what area you want.

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Go on you rip roaring, goal scoring hammers

I'm forever blowing bubbles


W H U F C


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bolton 'til I die!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

L I V E R P O O L !!!

(Some might say the better half )


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

West Ham United! ....and Fulhamerica.


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Spellbound,
The clue is in the name:
LEEDS UNITED!

Dubai Whites, about 40 or 50 meet up for Leeds games at various locations, most often the Chelsea Hotel, anyone that enjoys sensible football chat and a beer would be welcome.

As all the clubs mentioned are not in direct opposition to Leeds, good luck for the coming season, but watch out in two years, we are on the way back! 

Marching on Together!


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

Liverpool......


lets beat the mancs on Saturday. 

I would also like to know of good places to go watch the match


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

lol I think (ok so I KNOW!) I will be the only representative of Stenhousemuir FC (the Warriors!) out there.

Only chance of them being on tv is if they have a cup run so I really won't have a chance of watching a match lol. Chances are if they do go on a cup run I'll be on the 1st plane home to watch em!


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

TEXAS LONGHORNS!!!

....oh are you guys talking about Soccer?


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

Spellbound said:


> Please declare yours- we can have a bit of banter on the board. Also, do any of you know which bars are great for watching games in, with a jovial crowd?
> 
> I'm an Evertonian.


You bit worried about this season then ? 

Bit of panick buy that Liege guy wasnt it


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Luton or Watford, depending on which town I'm in at the time! LOL


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Cov, worry doesn't do it justice. I have been so tense since the start of the season. Today was a nightmare, though great for the neutral, no doubt.

We desperately need to settle down at the back, and stop giving away the ball so easily.

Still, onwards and upwards.

Moyes made me smile in the stands, shaking the hands of the Stoke fans, ever the gent. That was a shocking call to put him there, though.

Good win for you lot.


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

Spellbound said:


> Cov, worry doesn't do it justice. I have been so tense since the start of the season. Today was a nightmare, though great for the neutral, no doubt.
> 
> We desperately need to settle down at the back, and stop giving away the ball so easily.
> 
> ...


I did like his little smile when the reporter was asking him about him getting snet to the stands lol. 

I watched most of your game, it was a rubbish first half. Good goal by the yak but nothing much else... 

I bet you had you hart in your mouth when they had their goal dissallowed. 

Our win over tha mancs has been a long time coming


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Please declare yours- we can have a bit of banter on the board. Also, do any of you know which bars are great for watching games in, with a jovial crowd?
> 
> I'm an Evertonian.


We've got Robinho, we've got Robinho!!!

MCFC all the way for me, I went on Saturday against Chelsk, they looked pretty good Manure will have to do well to beat them to the league this season.

After the take over I am expecting a heroes reception when I get over there!! Richest club in the world, who'd have thought it?!


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

mancgary79 said:


> We've got Robinho, we've got Robinho!!!
> 
> MCFC all the way for me, I went on Saturday against Chelsk, they looked pretty good Manure will have to do well to beat them to the league this season.
> 
> After the take over I am expecting a heroes reception when I get over there!! Richest club in the world, who'd have thought it?!


dont forget QPR


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Covicymru said:


> dont forget QPR


Think we've got a few more quid than QPR? Not 100% but rumour has it that our new owners are worth near on 1 trillion quid...


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

mancgary79 said:


> Think we've got a few more quid than QPR? Not 100% but rumour has it that our new owners are worth near on 1 trillion quid...


I take you have not heard that one of QPR'S owners is the 4 richest man in the world ( that is personal wealth) then, not to forget that the other owners are Bernie Ecclestone who also has a pretty penny, now before your takeovers i bet you never thought of QPR being richer than you


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

mancgary79 said:


> Think we've got a few more quid than QPR? Not 100% but rumour has it that our new owners are worth near on 1 trillion quid...


Not really the richest club, just rich owners. 

The list is made up of the clubs assets not the owners, i think Real or United are still the richest


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

OK, The geordies are quiet so I'll hold my head up high I say "I do!" 
Newcastle - Entertaining the nation for years via the News of the World! lol (-_-)!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Covicymru said:


> I take you have not heard that one of QPR'S owners is the 4 richest man in the world ( that is personal wealth) then, not to forget that the other owners are Bernie Ecclestone who also has a pretty penny, now before your takeovers i bet you never thought of QPR being richer than you


Fair enough, I didn't know that no.
Congrats on Saturdays result by the way, I was laughing all the way to half five when we got a pasting of chelski!

Do you get to watch many games out there? I need my fix of footy on the weekend!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As a Fulham fan I am still smiling about us being in the dizzy heights of the top half of the table! 

And worry not newbies, you can get all Premiership games in Dubai, either in bars or on your television if you buy the right package. 


-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Interesting season start. Rather enjoying seeing Spurs.

So the question begs: What is the difference between Tottenham and a triangle?





















A triangle has three points!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Interesting season start. Rather enjoying seeing Spurs.
> 
> So the question begs: What is the difference between Tottenham and a triangle?
> 
> A triangle has three points!


The old ones are the best 

Bolton lost yesterday 2-0


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Fulham ?

Fulham?

Oh yeah, they are the ones who lost to the mighty hammers on Saturday.



While I'm here "let's all laugh at tottenham, let's all laugh at tottenham, la la la la la la la la"


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Sunderland Fan here!!!!

Am i the only 1?

Finding it highly amusing with what shappening at Newcastle!!!

Joe Kinnear???!!!


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> Sunderland Fan here!!!!
> 
> Am i the only 1?
> 
> ...



Dazcat, I'll share this Joke with you and Im a Geordie! Its a farce whats going on at St James', ever the entertainers for the wrong reasons! We now appear to have some Nigerian bandits taking over from Big Mike, as one comic chapter closes another opens! ha ha!


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> [...]worry not newbies, you can get all Premiership games in Dubai, either in bars or on your television if you buy the right package.
> 
> -


Which would be the best package for that? I know there have been several posts already... still confused though: provider is du (no choice there) and it offers both Showtime and Orbit among others. Am I right in thinking Showtime better for footie? Is there anything else I need to check?

Thanks very much!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

maryos said:


> Which would be the best package for that? I know there have been several posts already... still confused though: provider is du (no choice there) and it offers both Showtime and Orbit among others. Am I right in thinking Showtime better for footie? Is there anything else I need to check?
> 
> Thanks very much!


Show Sports shows live premiership footie. That's what how I watched Bolton get beaten on a blatant dive by Ronaldo!!


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Shame! But thanks for the help...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

maryos said:


> Which would be the best package for that? I know there have been several posts already... still confused though: provider is du (no choice there) and it offers both Showtime and Orbit among others. Am I right in thinking Showtime better for footie? Is there anything else I need to check?
> 
> Thanks very much!


If you want all the Premiership matches (& who wouldn't?!) you should get a Showtime package.


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Go on you rip roaring, goal scoring hammers
> 
> I'm forever blowing bubbles
> 
> ...


Where might you recommend for watching West Ham? No TV yet and West-Ham supporting friend visiting this weekend...

Thank you!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

maryos said:


> Where might you recommend for watching West Ham? No TV yet and West-Ham supporting friend visiting this weekend...
> 
> Thank you!


Sports Bar at the Hilton, JBR might have it on...?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

maryos said:


> Where might you recommend for watching West Ham? No TV yet and West-Ham supporting friend visiting this weekend...
> 
> Thank you!


What part of town? There are lots of sports bars across the city.

-


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Hmm... most likely Old Town (in the vicinity of South Ridge) - or at least 15 mins by taxi


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Possibly Nezaussi, as that is closest, but to definitely catch the WHU v Fulham game this weekend, go to The Players Lounge at the Country Club Hotel (previously called Chelsea Hotel) in Bur Dubai. Tel: 04 988 840.

As well as large screens with the major games, they have lots of smaller tables along one wall, each with their own screen, so you can choose which game is showing. I am sure you can still reserve tables. If you get no joy when you call, ask to speak the Lloyd, the manager.

The food isn't bad either.

As a Fulham fan, I am obviously hoping WHU lose. 


_


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

ha

sour grapes


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Thank you very much for the suggestions - really helpful. I should be due brownie points!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> ha
> 
> sour grapes


?? 


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> ??
> 
> 
> -



Fulham 1 West Ham 2


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Fulham 1 West Ham 2


I think you need to look up what sour grapes means.... 


-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nooooo

Obviously with you being a Cottager (in the right sense of the word), and losing to the mighty Hammers, it is understandable that you would want West ham to lose = sour grapes


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That is simpy footballing allegiance! 

As a Cottager I am used to a lifetime of bitter disappointment with the occasional high point when we narrowly escape relegation. Again. 

_


----------



## voyager (Oct 2, 2008)

Newcastle!

I'll be over in a few months - any chance of actually playing a game there?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

voyager said:


> Newcastle!
> 
> I'll be over in a few months - any chance of actually playing a game there?


Yeah, there is a couple of teams that play here. there is also a training ground up in Jebel Ali.


----------

